
Why We're Powerless To Resist Grazing On Endless Web Data - toffer
http://online.wsj.com/article/SB120527756506928579.html?mod=djemTECH
======
Electro
I believe that's one of the greatest things of telling Thunderbird just to
read the article and not add in any comment feeds. I don't want to read
comments, unless I want someone elses opinion.

I read a blog for the writer not the readers, or I would be reading -their-
blogs.

------
nazgulnarsil
fantastic quote: "We are programmed for scarcity and can't dial back when
something is abundant."

